
What is a “dirty little secret” about an industry, that people ought to know? - nonotmeplease
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/1kfoy5/what_is_a_dirty_little_or_big_secret_about_an/
======
Johnny_Brahms
I work in software in Sweden. We have this system between high school and
college called KY-education (short for Qualified Job education, nothing
else...). Some of those are quite all right, but I still haven't met anyone
that has gone through a KY-education in software development that has ever
been hire-material.

Back when I had another profession and was doing programming just for fun, I
still knew more about computers and programming than anyone I have met that
has gone through one of those programmes. Yes, you can develop android apps,
but why does your eyes go blank when you see pointer arithmetic?

------
banku_brougham
I worked at a Taco Bell. The meat came in a bag and it was grey. Mostly bones
I guess.

~~~
dragonwriter
Meat, especially ground meat, greys pretty quickly. Supermarket meat is
typically chemically treated to stay red longer and look attractive on the
shelf.

~~~
banku_brougham
I should have mentioned it had a granular texture. _shudder_

